# Could my friend have had a miscarriage



## crazy (Jan 12, 2006)

My friend is 8 wks pg, she had been getting a wee bit of bleeding all the way through but scan was fine and midwife said as long as its not so heavy that she needs to change a sanitary towel all the time.  She had really heavy bleeding about 2 hours ago and said it was like big clots aswell, she has been referred to the early pg unit again on Monday, does this sound like it could be a miscarriage or is it common for some people to bleed the whole way through.

I am trying to reassure her and feel guilty speaking to her now when I am so far on and doing well.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid to say that it doesn't sound very hopeful at the moment, if she has been losing large clots.  However, there is always hope and occasionally people get this, and prepare themselves for the worst, and everything is ok at the scan.  It's going to be hard for her to wait until Monday, if the bleeding carries on being heavy, and she is still losing large clots, she needs to be seen sooner, and go to A & E or ring the gp for a referral to a gynae assessment unit.

Let me know how she gets on, will be thinking of her,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## crazy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi, my friend had her scan today and all ok they said its just hormonal changes or something.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Brilliant news, what a relief!!


----------

